# Eyecandy dei GeCHI

## akiross

Tutto e' nato dall'idea di fare uno screenmate, manga, per i fattacci miei.

Poi ho incontrato python, ho letto un programma in C che faceva circa la stessa cosa (pero' con sailor moon). Ho visto che cosa mi serviva e l'ho semplificato.

In attesa di un bel logo animato di un geco che cammina sullo schermo (vediamo se risce peach o se lo faro' io), pubblico questo.

Loger by AkiRoss  :Smile: 

Dipendenze:

Python

PyGTK

Ci sono 3 loghi, in 2 differenti dimensioni (mi spiace per il bordo senza anti aliasing ma credo che quello sia un po' fuori dalla mia portata, per ora).

Avviate il programma con

./loger.py <n° logo> <dimensione>

le dimensioni sono 2: 1=piccolo 2=grande

e i loghi, bhe, guardateli  :Smile: 

Potete felicemente aggiungerli voi: se sono delle stesse dimensioni dei miei loghi quadrati (80x80 o 150x150, quello bello con il geco invece e' rettangolare) potete anche aggiungerli voi senza modifcare il codice, altrimenti non ci vuole molto per cambiare quelle 4 righe di codice.

Spero possa dare un tocco di allegria ai vostri futuri screenshot, o al vostro desktop  :Very Happy: 

(mamma mia questo python mi ispira creativita' con le GTK  :Smile: 

Ciauz

----------

## mouser

Scaricato e provato!

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

SPETTACOLARE

Bravo il nostro akiross.

A quanto pare la tequila non fa così tanto male   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Bel lavoro!

Ciriciao

mouser

----------

## akiross

Ecco una specie di screenshot con il logo. Non e' disegnato sul terminale eh  :Very Happy: 

e' una finestra. Spostatela come vi piace (Alt?)

http://utenti.lycos.it/akiross/other/loger_shot.png

ciauz!

EDIT: Bhe, non esageriamo  :Very Happy:  Il giorno che riesco a fare l'anti-aliasing o trasparenze in qualche modo mi fate i complimenti

per ora e' completamente opaco o completamente trasparente... versione 0.1  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

```
coda@Saltatempo loger $ ./loger.py 3 2

Loading icons/gechi3_2.xpm...

Kill me with Ctrl+C

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:83: GtkDeprecationWarning: gtk.mainloop is deprecated, use gtk.main instead

  self.warn(message, DeprecationWarning)
```

dura la vita del beta-tester  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

Azz, non la sapevo questa!

Grazie, provo e vedo se _magari_ non e' la mia versione di gtk obsoleta

A proposito, dovro' gia rilasciare la versione 0.2 visto che c'e' un errore in quello che ho detto prima (nella gestione dei loghi personalizzati). Funziona lo stesso, ma c'e' un errore  :Very Happy: 

TOTO versione 0.2

Specificare nel 3o e 4o parametro la locazione X, Y nello schermo

Correzione mainloop (deprecato)

Correzione gestione delle dimensioni dell'immagine (spero di poterle prendere dinamicamente, facilitando cosi' il tutto)

Grazie coda  :Very Happy: [/list]

----------

## akiross

Ecco, versione 0.2 uppata, con tutte le features richieste  :Very Happy: 

Scaricabile da qui:

http://akiross.hopto.org/other/loger/loger-0.2.tar.gz

e qui lo shot di prima, che e' stato spostato

http://akiross.hopto.org/other/loger/loger_shot.png

Ciauz  :Very Happy: [/list]

----------

## xchris

hihihii

molto carino  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## botta

grande akiross!!! 

PS Ti faccio sapere quando le magliette sono pronte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Eheheh ci sto prendendo gusto  :Very Happy: 

Versione 0.3 rilasciata:

ora potete specificare il path di una vosta immagine

```

./loger.py -path icons/ayanami.xpm

```

mi sono anche accorto che nei tar c'erano anche altre immagini e precedenti versioni: rimosse.

Aggiunto un changelog.

ecco uno shot che mostra le nuove feature: caricatura immagini personalizzate, auto-dimensionamento dell'immagine, posizionamento all'avvio.

Download da qui:

http://akiross.hopto.org/other/loger/loger-0.3.tar.gz

Ecco screenshot dell'ultima versione

http://akiross.hopto.org/other/loger/loger-0.3.png

Se tutto va bene alla prossima versione rilascio screenmates animati  :Very Happy: 

Sarebbe bello avere un geco che cammina sullo schermo, o no?

Ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Complimenti akiross

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ganzo   :Wink: 

----------

